# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Bình Phước - Du lich Binh Phuoc

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về*du lịch Bình Phước - du lich Binh Phuoc*

Bình Phước là tỉnh thuộc vùng Đông Nam bộ. Ở vào vị trí tiếp giáp giữa đồng bằng và cao nguyên, phía bắc và tây bắc giáp Cam-pu-chia, phía đông giáp các tỉnh Đắk Nông và Lâm Đồng, phía nam giáp các tỉnh Đồng Nai và Bình Dương, phía tây giáp Tây Ninh. Môi trường sinh thái của Bình Phước tương đối đa dạng với những khu vực có cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp, hệ sinh thái còn được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn.... 

Vẻ thơ mộng của trảng cỏ Bù Lạch, cái bao la của vườn quốc gia Bù Mập, những tiếng chày giã gạo nhịp nhàng... là những nét duyên khó cưỡng khi bạn đến Bình Phước.



_Trảng cỏ Bù Lạch._



_Vườn Quốc Gia Bù Mập_



Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Bình Phước để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng* 

Có thể bắt xe đi Bình Phước tại bến xe mỗi tỉnh. Nên tìm hiểu về thời gian xuất bến, giá vé, địa điểm, những địa danh lân cận bến xe trước khi đến. Khi đến thì thuê xe ôm đến các địa danh

Riêng Sài Gòn, có thể mua vé ở bến xe miền Đông. Giá vé dao động từ 100.000 – 250.000 đồng, tùy điểm đến và chất lượng xe.

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân (xe con hay xe máy)*

Từ Sài Gòn, có hai hướng đi Bình Phước, một là từ cầu Bình Triệu, theo QL 13, hai là hướng cầu Sài Gòn ra xa lộ Hà Nội. Dự trù thời gian di chuyển khoảng 2 tiếng (110km).

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân nên mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ xe, tuân theo quy định an toàn giao thông đường bộ.

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Vào mùa nắng di chuyển thuận tiện, ít vắt, ít muỗi… hơn song quang cảnh không đẹp hay hùng vĩ vào mùa mưa. Hình ảnh này có thể nhận thấy rõ nhất ở màn nước ở các ngọn thác, bức tranh bao la của trảng cỏ hay lượng thú rừng trong vườn quốc gia.

----------


## thietht

Phú riềng đỏ

Khu du lịch sinh thái Mỹ Lệ

Khu du lịch Sóc Xiêm

Khu du lịch Trảng cỏ Bù Lạch

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Hưng Phú (Tổ 6 - Khu phố 2, Phường Tân Đồng, Tx. Đồng Xoài)

Nhà hàng Hoa Viên Quán

----------


## thietht

Đặc sản đọt mây, lá nhíp

Nem chợ Huyện

Bánh hạt điều

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Bình Phước

----------


## thietht

An Loc Hotel & Spa (Quốc Lộ 13, Phường Hưng Chiến, Thị xã Bình Long)

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Bình Phước

----------


## hangnt

Tổng hợp các *Tour du lịch Bình Phước* - *Tour du lich Binh Phuoc* được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Tour Sài Gòn - Bình Phước - Núi Bà Rá - Khu du lịch Mỹ Lệ (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 989.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour hào hùng Phước Long - Mãi xanh Bình Phước (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 895.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

